# Unique Designs



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

Over the years I have experimented with many different slingshot designs. Nearly all the prototypes have been lost or just thrown away. I thought I should post a picture of a few of my latest experimental designs before they too get lost. In my latest designs I have focused on trying to reduce the tendency of the slingshot to rotate backward (as the bands are pulled) without the use of a wrist brace.
This first design I call the "Fist Rocket". I know, it looks like the "Glove Shot". Actually, I posted pictures of it about a year before the Glove Shot was invented. I was not happy with it so it was retired shortly after it was conceived.















This next design I call the "Index Finger"(in keeping with the body parts theme). As shown, the index finger goes through a hole in the extended handle. The theory being that the index finger would help hold down the front part of the slingshot. This design works to an extent but not well enough for me to abandon the wrist brace.















I call my most recent design the "Thumb Shot". As with the previous design, the handle is canted backwards. Canting the handle moves the force vector closer to the extended arm (more compression and less torque on the arm). As the bands are pulled the thumb presses down on a shelf built into the handle which helps keep the slingshot from rotating backwards. This design feels extremely comfortable but fails to meat the objective to my satisfaction.















Notice in each of these designs I have incorporated a wooden shield to protect the hand from errant shots. (I like to try to err on the safe side.) Perhaps the shield would not be needed if rotating forks were incorporated. Some time in the future I would like to incorporate the finger hole, thumb shelf, and swiveling fork all in one slingshot.

Jack


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Innovative designs, the one with the thumb rest looks great.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Look like cool shooters to me. Very nice craftsmanship too.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Quite a bit of enginuity into those Jack. Impressive.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good work. I like a thinking man ... saves me the trouble.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow, I like your style. You could combine the last two.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Old post but I'm going to comment anyway. I like the band attachment on the Thumb Shot and the one below it. I would really like to have an Alley Cat and Beaver or Flat Cat Pro with the flat band attachment like this instead of the tube holes. The rotating fork idea was mentioned to me by a complete new comer to slingshots when he asked why the forks did not rotate to perfectly line up to avoid fork and hand hits. I think I might visit a local fabrication shot to discuss having something like this made as a prototype. I might even settle for having them put PP Pro Clips on so it would reduce the cost of production.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Have any of you guys ever shot a free pistol? They have very ergonomic stocks that allow you to slide your hand into the stock and the stock provides even pressure over the surface of the hand. A stock like that would work well with a rotating fork. It would be big and bulky so it couldn't be carried in a pocket but it in the direction that King Cat is going.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Very innovative shooters! AWESOME :bowdown:** :bowdown:** :cookie:** :target:** :target:** :king:** :king:*


----------

